# Cost Trends: Per Square Foot



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Oooooh, that's too bad! :laughing:
> Also too late. :thumbsup:


 It will still be fun though! 
I may have to excuse myself from the festivities however.
Hate to let a perfectly good newbie pinata go to waste, even one I may know. :laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

....Gee....was it something we said?....:whistling


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Me thinks the OP was just looking for someone to tell him what to charge....I really never even bring sq.ft. pricing into the convo with customers as far as additons and new construction goes.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> Me thinks the OP was just looking for someone to tell him what to charge....I really never even bring sq.ft. pricing into the convo with customers as far as additons and new construction goes.


I agree, neither do I. 
Unfortunately, archy's and designers seem to like it, as if it were some sort of guideline. And, in the past I've arrived to meet H/O's and see the plan and had that s.f. turd already lying on the floor waiting for me.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*How 'bout a foot square in the ass!*

If you get a call asking for your square foot price on ANYTHING, you have a tire kickin' "Grinder", Run!

They don't care about quality, just Price! Run.

If they are serious they would ask you to give them an honest bid, it would probably cost them nothing (free estimate) and it's an actual cost.

*What they are really asking is*: "How Cheap are you willing to go?" *so you should answer*: "how much you got?"


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

simplejack said:


> If you get a call asking for your square foot price on ANYTHING, you have a tire kickin' "Grinder", Run!
> 
> They don't care about quality, just Price! Run.
> 
> ...


That's been my policy, but now work has come to a virtual stop except for those very types of clients. Looking for a deal, tire kicking, getting SIX estimates, etc.


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

As we stray a little further from the OP, you are describing YOUR reaction to someone asking price up front. Not everyone is built the same, some people start with price, but once they have a logical answer they'll want to talk about specifications. It sounds like "What do I get for that?"

I'll say it louder, IT IS YOUR REACTION THAT'S KEEPING YOU FROM DOING BUSINESS. Just change your reaction, quit thinking they are only interested in price, listen to their concerns and find out what is important to them.

Try it, what have you got to lose? You've already lost the sale by thinking THEY are dolts, instead realize they just do business in a different order than you do.

The other possibility is they are being considerate and don't want to waste your time unless they can afford it.

How many times have you gone into a store (TV, vehicle, furniture, clothing) "just looking", but spent more on something you really liked?

Heard this 30 years ago in a sales class, "When people ask price, it means they are interested. If they didn't have an interest, the price wouldn't matter." Still true.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Bill Z said:


> As we stray a little further from the OP, you are describing YOUR reaction to someone asking price up front. Not everyone is built the same, some people start with price, but once they have a logical answer they'll want to talk about specifications. It sounds like "What do I get for that?"
> 
> I'll say it louder, IT IS YOUR REACTION THAT'S KEEPING YOU FROM DOING BUSINESS. Just change your reaction, quit thinking they are only interested in price, listen to their concerns and find out what is important to them.
> 
> ...


Let me see if I can put this into words.....I am not dumb enough to tell a potentinal client to take a hike if they ask me to give them a solid Sq.Ft. price..
But I will tell them that is is next to impossible to get a Sq.Ft. price before all finish items are picked out.I will give them a range (a wide range) of aprox. Sq.Ft. prices based on completed jobs.
I guess you _could _give someone a solid sq.ft. price but that would be after everything is picked out.Floor coverings,roofing,cabinets,fixtures ext,ect...


----------



## j.m.s. (Jan 1, 2009)

Right now I am at $350 sq/ft and the price is only going up, not down.


Joe


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

j.m.s. said:


> Right now I am at $350 sq/ft and the price is only going up, not down.
> 
> 
> Joe


Where in NY are you Joe? 
Does that include septic, landscaping, driveway ?


----------



## canadianwood (Jan 8, 2009)

Although I am new to this forum I already what kind of responses this question would get:laughing::laughing:

Anyhoo, I like the number 10, easy math, so yah, $10/sq ft sounds like a good number that remodeling costs...just paint right?


----------



## Archania (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had this question asked of me before. A guy that just bought a house. Moved from Korea with his family. He asks me "how much to put an addition on?" Mind you this is with absolutely no plans, etc. NOTHING. I told him probably MINIMUM $300/sf (800sf addition) would be $240,000. He balked at that price. I was as vague as I could be, because you know they are going to come back at you and say "You said it would cost this much!!!" I stopped talking to him because he wanted to know so much without doing anything. I told him he needed to get soil samples, and architect, etc. Never wanted too. Oh Well...


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

JumboJack said:


> Let me see if I can put this into words.....I am not dumb enough to tell a potential client to take a hike if they ask me to give them a solid Sq.Ft. price..
> But I will tell them that is is next to impossible to get a Sq.Ft. price before all finish items are picked out.I will give them a range (a wide range) of aprox. Sq.Ft. prices based on completed jobs.
> I guess you _could _give someone a solid sq.ft. price but that would be after everything is picked out.Floor coverings,roofing,cabinets,fixtures ext,ect...


I don't intend to criticize anyone's methods. I do get excited about the huge potential we all have when we use a few questions to communicate our point of view. You can easily appreciate that potential buyers ask those questions for a variety of reasons, perhaps because they have shopped others and are looking for the lowest price (ditch them) or perhaps they are truly unaware of the futility of their question. 

If we answer their $psf question with some well designed inquiries we can separate the shoppers from really good prospects...

Tell me more about what you want to accomplish? 
Do you have a foundation type in mind?
What are the soils like at your site?
Are you thinking of wood construction? 2x4? 2x6? SIP?
What roof style do you have in mind?
Steel, Asphalt, wood, fiberglass, aluminum shingles?
How do you feel about doing some of the work yourself?
What type of heating and cooling will you be needing?

(After every question say " I see", or "Sounds interesting", encourage them, tell them their project sounds exciting and you'd love to work with them if we can get some more detail)

... There are a thousand questions you can ask. If they know the answers, they probably have shopped and are takers. After three or four questions a good lead usually says, "You know, I haven't looked into it that far, I guess we need to have you out to show us some options, do you charge for estimates?".

I really believe everything is about our attitude. If we show irritation, they'll lose patience with us. They are not the enemy, we're all on the same side, some people just see things differently.
When you take some time to show your professionalism you'll soon discover it is an easy way to sort the wheat from the chafe.


----------

